# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Glavobolja i vrtoglavica

## ula

Tjedan dana nakon poroda, super se osjećam, ali svaki dan bar pola sata imam glavobolju i ponekad mi se zavrti. U bolnici mi se nakon poroda nije vrtilo, tek kad sam došla doma, u par navrata. Tlak, nisko željezo? Krv sam vadila par dana pred porod i željezo je bilo ok, a nisam bog zna kaj krvi izgubila. Pijem puno tekućine. Nisam dobila epiduralnu. Lagano se brinem...

----------


## Bipsić

moguće da te i ovo iznadprosječno toplo vrijeme muči... meni se jučer cijeli dan mantralo...
probaj ustajati čim sporije, nemoj raditi nagle pokrete...

valjda će se javiti i neko pametniji od mene pa ti dati koji bolji savjet...

----------


## BebaBeba

draga porod je ipak porod bez obzira koliko lagan bio  :Smile:  Ja sam rodila u pol sata potpuno prirodno, prestala krvariti nakon manje od 2 tjedna pa sam se svejedno još par mjeseci osjećala umorno i nekako "prebijeno"  :Smile:  Polako, tek si rodila, tijelo ti se mora oporaviti  :Smile:  Rekla bih da nemaš nikakvog razloga za brigu.

----------


## More Snova

Meni je tako bilo nakon prve trudnoće kada sam stigla kući ali bez glavobolje..izgubila dosta krvi, željezo mi bilo oslabilo, plus hormoni ma svašta.sada me uhvatila vrtoglavica i mantavost odmah na početku druge trudnoće i evo do dan danas ne popušta, a tlak, šećer, željezo sve ok...ko bi to znao...doktor kaže ipak je to drugo stanje...nakon poroda se sad hormoni i sve to vraća na mjesto pa možda zbog toga a jesi mjerila i tlak slućajno jer kad spominješ glavobolju ona često ide uz tlak....joj kad se sjetim sebe nakon prvog poroda, majko, užas živi bila sam kao mrtvac,a upravo te vrtoglavice koje su mi se pojavile su me tako prepale da sam zbog njih navukla anksioznopanične napade, sada kad se sjetim najrađe bi sebe nalupala ali onda mi nije bilo nimalo smješno već zastrašujuće....mislim da je to sve od poroda, umora al ako ti postane nepodnošljivo otiđi do doktora da budeš mirna...veliki pozdrav...

----------


## ula

Pitala sam gin., veli da odem vadit krv zbog željeza, ali nekako ne bih rekla da mi je nisko, nisam puno krvi izgubila...       tlak mi je ok

----------

